# medium large tree moving



## ropensaddle (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been thinking of moving some trees to my property was wondering
how many of you have moved 12 inch and larger trees with success? I was
going to bag and burlap then load on my grapple using cambium savers and
haul home and plant anyone attempt this?


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 12, 2007)

What are you using to dig them out with? Can't move the roots in the ball to much. Not at all would be best. If your using a backhoe or excavator could be bad. Got to get a clean cut on those roots.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Apr 12, 2007)

*Dive in man!*

Sounds ossome, I have often longed for the opportunity to move larger trees. I fyou have the time and the equipment, go for it. Like said earlier, make sure you make good clean cuts with clean tools for your root cutting. But for the most part, do it. What kind of trees are they? I might consider two phases, like initially shock em! prepare them like, by doing a first phase and then once they are dormant again, pull them. But of course wrap em tight and be careful man. Look at Disneyland for instance, those crazys have moved the same big guy a few different times. Theory is, once they are moved once, it is like they are permanently ready to move anytime again. Plus, any size Tree is gonna increase your property value, and once you have them, you could sell them to someone else if you want. Thats ossome!!Let me know how you make out, 
P.S.-Species is a very important factor here, don't forget.
Size doesn't matter.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I was going to take my time but have been asked to remove trees in the biz that I could use at my place. Apple because customer wanted to get the fruit out of her yard! Once a nice cork screw willow, another time a ash.The next time I'm going to say ok but I want to move it not cut it! I have tried to explain the value of trees to these customers bottom line if they want them gone I have to work and make a living. I was going to spade around as much as possible until ball formed and then maybe take winch to cut through tap root have been looking at study material on subject and need more study but next tree thats a good candidate is going to be attempted will try to post pics but dialup sucks and hughes net kinda pricey but by the time I get one moved I plan to get hughes and forget dial blues!!!!!!!


----------

